# لمن يريد الاستيراد من الصين



## الصين بين يديك (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوه الكرام اعضاء المنتدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

نقدم لكم الشركه السعوديه للاستيراد والتصدير ناما

نعمل في استيراد البضائع من الصين الى السعوديه خبرتنا قديمه في هذا المجال

لدينا معلومات بقوانين الجمرك السعودي 

نقدم اي خدمه من الصين تجاره او استفسار او علاج او اسواق او تسعير بضائع مجاني

خطواتنا واضحه وهدفنا كسب اكثر عدد من العملاء 

على جوال رقم:

008613711444955 ابومحمد سعودي

اميل:

[email protected]


تحياتي للجميع وشكرا


----------

